# A new coupon code from MaxAmps.com



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey guys,

MaxAmps.com is giving away a bunch of FREE swag this summer with every purchase; use coupon code "swag12" when checking out to redeem. Check it out here:

http://www.maxamps.com/summerswag.php

Brandon


----------



## ToyToy2009 (Aug 31, 2012)

thanks for the code


----------



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

You're welcome.

Brandon


----------

